# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Tattoo in a shot spot

## babysqeeze

what should you do if you have a tattoo in an ideal injection spot? 
I have a tattoo that covers up most my delt and was thinking that i do not want to go through my tat, but my delts are a good place to use. what do you all do? do you think it would hurt the tattoo to go through it? any thoughts?

----------


## MeanMachine2000

Don't worry about it, I don't think it will effect your tattoo at all. I go through mine all the time and havn't noticed anything. Aslong as your rotating sites you shouldn't have to hit that spot any more than once a week.

----------


## Coop77

just in case you could pick a spot on the tattoo that can be recolored easily

----------


## gixxerboy1

I inject through my tat all the time.

----------


## J*U*icEd

wow my whole back is tatted and i never even thought about injecting thru in a muscle in a good injection area... i would have thought i wasn't a good idea.. but now i know better

----------


## Dukkit

i stab through mine all the time in my delts. doesnt do anything to it. go for it bro.

----------


## rabidsquirrel

same here i inject my delta all the time and there both tated up. it wont hurt a thing. not to meantion the my doc has given my shot for other things in my delts to.

----------


## Malbolgia

> same here i inject my delta all the time and there both tated up. it wont hurt a thing. not to meantion the my doc has given my shot for other things in my delts to.


Both delts are tatted, never figured it would be an issue. 

Question on the gauge of stick you guys use in delts vs. glutes.....or would the same gauge work for both?

----------


## BigJames

> Both delts are tatted, never figured it would be an issue. 
> 
> Question on the gauge of stick you guys use in delts vs. glutes.....or would the same gauge work for both?


I prefer a smaller gauge in the delt / quad...I think I used a 25G 1" pin for my last cycle and shot quads and delts. I would use a 23.5G 1.5" pin for glutes if I was going to do glute shots.

----------


## SuperLift

dont worry, an injection through a tattoo will not mess up your tattoo.

----------


## inkslinger

its fine man, im a tattoo artist .. it wont damage the tat ... the injection itself - the skin closes back up instantly almost after the shot ... no worries

----------


## eded

Thank the lord for the good news.

Now I can continue jabbing in my dick.....

----------


## OH REALLY

its good

----------


## MMArmour

> Thank the lord for the good news.
> 
> Now I can continue jabbing in my dick.....


its all the craze these days!

----------


## D7M

yep, I stick through the ink on my delts all the time

----------


## DrSauce99

I inject in my tat all the time, I use it as a target LOL!

----------

